# Bastard U2 appearing in my iTunes



## chilango (Sep 12, 2014)

Grrrr.

Popped down to the shop and stick a carefully prepared selection of music on shuffle on my iPhone. Fucking U2 appear. Without my permission. I very consciously, and deliberately, own no U2 tracks. 

Pissed off. What next? Smug Chris Martin selfies appearing in my photostream?

Apple. I WILL be in touch. 

U2 in my fucking music! Seriously beyond the pale. A line has been crossed. 

This doesn't end here.

Grrrr.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 12, 2014)

you use itunes.


----------



## editor (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## chilango (Sep 12, 2014)

Yeah. Thanks. 

Bastards. 

I've used/put up with iTunes for a long, long time.

But this....this....I mean, really....Ufucking2. 

Bastards.


----------



## xenon (Sep 12, 2014)

Yeah, I saw and sorta ignored the other thread. Just looked on my Iphone and there it fucking is. What the fuck are they thinking.


----------



## Limejuice (Sep 12, 2014)

The BBC says this is how to delete it.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/29157217


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Sep 12, 2014)

> There was a time, awhile back, when Bono - from U2 - had heard that Captain Beefheart was living in a trailer in the desert. My guess is that the guy assumed that Don - like so many eclectic players before him - was near destitute, and therefore - felt sorry for him. Sorry enough as it seems, to have extended an invitation...
> 
> So he sent him a letter and said “Captain Beefheart, if you’d like to come perform on our tour or open up or play a few dates with us - we’d be very proud - I want to write with you”... and Don writes back: “Dear Bongo, I don’t know who you are or what you want from me but don’t call me again.”


 http://www.freewebs.com/teejo/odd/sputnik2.html


----------



## stavros (Sep 12, 2014)

chilango said:


> U2 in my fucking music! Seriously beyond the pale. A line has been crossed.



Friday bloody Friday, eh?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 12, 2014)

xenon said:


> Yeah, I saw and sorta ignored the other thread. Just looked on my Iphone and there it fucking is. What the fuck are they thinking.



I guess they are both thinking 

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Awesome Wells (Sep 13, 2014)

Bonovox seems to be turning into a supervillain as envisioned by Hugo Gernsback. he'll be a bald wizened vulture nosed zealot with his retro-futuristic visor. Hell be lecturing us from his African skybase in a country future historians will call Bonodhesia.

To quote Led Zep: the song remains the same.

That said, Larry Mullens is looking rough as fuck! 

That said, Adam Clayton is the worst fucking bassist on earth.


----------



## alsoknownas (Sep 13, 2014)

I've always considered iTunes to be Malware.  This confirms it.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Sep 13, 2014)

chilango said:


> Grrrr.
> 
> Popped down to the shop and stick a carefully prepared selection of music on shuffle on my iPhone. Fucking U2 appear. Without my permission. I very consciously, and deliberately, own no U2 tracks.
> 
> ...




Well, if you use Apple products, you clearly have no conscience, so I don't know why U2 would disturb you.


----------



## chilango (Sep 13, 2014)

Sasaferrato said:


> Well, if you use Apple products, you clearly have no conscience, so I don't know why U2 would disturb you.



Nowt to do with conscience more to do with taste.


----------



## tbtommyb (Sep 13, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> That said, Adam Clayton is the worst fucking bassist on earth.



Worse than Mark Hoppit?

i agree this is pretty bad but tbh i've never understood the itunes hate. I tried Songbird for a while and it didn't seem noticeably different.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Sep 13, 2014)

i dont know who he is.

Adam Clayton manages to fuck up on Rattle and Hum and plays the wrong key on Pride: the guitar solo bit is in B and he's playing D.

He's a lazy fucker and it offends me. 

Now, if you'll excuse me I have to moan about the latest Dr Who episode.


----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 14, 2014)

Limejuice said:


> The BBC says this is how to delete it.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/29157217



Doesn't work though if the songs have not been downloaded yet.  The shit appears in my iPlayer but I cannot delete before I download; massaging download figures methinks?


----------



## Limejuice (Sep 14, 2014)

Schmetterling said:


> Doesn't work though if the songs have not been downloaded yet.  The shit appears in my iPlayer but I cannot delete before I download; massaging download figures methinks?


Very possibly.

I look back fondly on the Good Old Days when unwanted music could be turned into a decorative flowerpot for a great aunt's birthday. Two birds, one stone.


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Awesome Wells (Sep 21, 2014)

Is that taking the piss out of u2 or people for resenting getting a freebie.


----------



## RedDragon (Sep 21, 2014)

In terms of fuck-ups it's up there with Amazon deleting 1984 - a true bench mark they'll find difficult to escape.


----------



## tufty79 (Sep 21, 2014)

It was a bad week all round for entertainment, it seems.


----------



## editor (Sep 21, 2014)

Guardian fanboy deluxe Charles Arthur defends his beloved Apple over the U2 spam while completely missing the point. 
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/sep/21/u2-album-protest-apple-free-download


----------



## editor (Sep 21, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Is that taking the piss out of u2 or people for resenting getting a freebie.


It's not a 'freebie' if you don't want it and haven't asked for it.


----------



## RedDragon (Sep 21, 2014)

It's not a freebie if it's stealing your data-allowance to download and squatting limited memory space.


----------



## gabi (Sep 22, 2014)

It's a disastrous PR move. For all this faults, im sure Steve Jobs would never have signed off on this.


----------



## Yata (Sep 23, 2014)

im on a jailbreaked 3GS and seem to be immune to this

or do you need to be on the latest ios to get things shoved into your phone like this?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 23, 2014)

Yata said:


> im on a jailbreaked 3GS and seem to be immune to this
> 
> or do you need to be on the latest ios to get things shoved into your phone like this?



Mine came with an iTunes upgrade. It seemed pretty easy to delete.

I'm interested in the contrast between U2 giving away stuff for free to everyone, and this tiny label I like making people complete questionnaires to see if they are suitable to get their latest release (I wasn't! )

http://libertatiaot.blogspot.co.uk/2014/07/victory-through-voltage.html


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 15, 2014)

Bono has apologised for the U2 / iTunes album release fuckery, putting it down to a mix of "megalomania" and "generosity". 

Bono is a fucking cunt


----------



## Waltz (Oct 18, 2014)

elevatioooooooooooooonnnnnn hahaha

burn bono alive! XD


----------

